# Any insight on toy poodle breeders?



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi - I wanted to see if anyone knew anything about Glo-Mar Poodles in New Mexico, Koehl's in Texas, or Rainbow Toy Poodles in Utah? Any insight or experience would be much appreciated.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

I've talked to Koehl's in Texas before they seem really nice their poodles are very pretty.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

MMM18 said:


> Hi - I wanted to see if anyone knew anything about Glo-Mar Poodles in New Mexico, Koehl's in Texas, or Rainbow Toy Poodles in Utah? Any insight or experience would be much appreciated.


If you will email me I will send you our list of reputable poodle breeders in the Southwest. I live in New Mexico and have never heard of any of the 3 you mentioned. My email is johannaj#comcast#net. Replace the pound signs with the appropriate characters.

I looked up these on OFA and googled them, too. I think maybe Glo-Mar no longer exists - I could not find anything for them after about 2004. 

Koehl's does not mention genetic testing anywhere on their web site - they just have lots of cute puppy pictures. Their web site states that "Health certificates and other health-related information is available on request". Hmmm. Most reputable breeders tout their testing program. I found quite a few entries for them on the OFA web site, but all those entries were prior to 2005. Testing was for eye conditions, none for patellas.

Rainbow discusses PRA testing on the web site, and most of the dogs on the web site are noted with Optigen results. There was nothing on patellas.


----------



## AshesAshes (Dec 18, 2020)

Johanna said:


> If you will email me I will send you our list of reputable poodle breeders in the Southwest. I live in New Mexico and have never heard of any of the 3 you mentioned. My email is johannaj#comcast#net. Replace the pound signs with the appropriate characters.
> 
> I looked up these on OFA and googled them, too. I think maybe Glo-Mar no longer exists - I could not find anything for them after about 2004.
> 
> ...


I’m not the original poster but I was wondering if I could also get your breeder list. I e been looking for a while based off the PCA list but no luck so far so I’m expanding my search. My email is alfone1 at gmail dot com


----------

